# Nitrogen Fertilizer Selection Independence



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

A number of years ago we were able to have ammonium nitrate spread on our grass meadows by the production company. Things changed and the production company eliminated its spreader service. That left us having to borrow one of their buggies and apply the ammonium nitrate ourselves. Then the production company eliminated their buggies and began catering to the large commercial applicators in deference to us smaller producers, so we were left with having to purchase urea as the N source from another dealership that had a spreading service. As you know, much of the applied urea can volatilize if the urea is not incorporated, if the urea is untreated with an ammonia volatilization inhibiter, or if untreated, a predicted rain fails to occur within 12 - 24 hours post application. In our location, predicted rains many times fail to materialize, leaving the applied urea on the soil surface and subject to volatilization. In order to avoid this problem, we purchased our own 5 ton Doyle fertilizer spreader buggy in September 2020. What a relief it is to now be able to choose the N source we want and to apply it when we want, in anticipation of a predicted rainfall event that may or may not occur. This happened last week when we applied a blend of ammonium nitrate, DAP, KCl, and KMag to our bermudagrass hay meadow. Rain was predicted for the next day, but did not materialize. It's such a relief to know that the N applied as ammonium nitrate will still be there when the next rain occurs; it's predicted for this coming Sunday afternoon.

Research data I have reviewed indicates that as much as 40% of the N applied as urea can be lost by ammonia volatilization if the urea is not treated with a volatilization inhibitor, if the urea is not incorporated into the soil soon after application, or if a significant rainfall event does not occur within a few days following application. This volatilization of ammonia from applied urea occurs regardless of temperature. Nitrogen loss by volatilization from applied ammonium nitrate rarely exceeded 2%.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have not been able to purchase AN here in several years. The retailers say it is because of the high cost of insurance. I don't care for Urea at all. I was told that earthworms do not like Urea and fair poorly where U is applied. I believe it. My 2 acre yard shows evidence of a healthy earthworm population. Where I apply Urea shows little evidence.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> We have not been able to purchase AN here in several years. The retailers say it is because of the high cost of insurance. I don't care for Urea at all. I was told that earthworms do not like Urea and fair poorly where U is applied. I believe it. My 2 acre yard shows evidence of a healthy earthworm population. Where I apply Urea shows little evidence.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I don't know one way or the other on the earthworms but I really don't like urea and the grass in my paddocks fertilized with low grade horse poop outshines my hay fields


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

We are fortunate to have good access to AN here. It is the only thing i will use. I absolutely refuse to use urea, It and anhydrous are the two worst things one can use on the soil as far a soil biology is concerned. I put AN on two weeks ago even though it was 510.00/ton. They said it was because of having trouble getting the materials to make it. In Feb before the big freeze that came through it was 310.00/ton. Go figure.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

We can't get AN here either, I would be happy to pay more for it.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

HayMike said:


> We can't get AN here either, I would be happy to pay more for it.


Sorry that you cannot get AN where you are, but if you could, you might pay less for it than for urea. I priced the same N-P-K-S blend using urea or using AN, and the urea blend was more expensive.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here Ammonium Sulfate (AMS) 22-0-0-24s is available. It is not volatile and because of that is available a bit more slowly and should be applied a bit earlier than urea . AMS is becoming more popular because with the low sulfur fuel now we need to apply sulfur to the fields and AMS will provide 24 units of sulfur per 100#,s.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

After years pf messing with urea, I went with 28 this year--what a stand!

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Been wondering about you Ralph Moses.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Been wondering about you Ralph Moses.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks.

Been super busy since December teaching horsemanship and working to control the Democrats that are trying to destroy this country. Been pretty bent out of shape about not being able to get help because people make more laying around than working. Having to do a lot more by myself than I like.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Been super busy since December teaching horsemanship and working to control the Democrats that are trying to destroy this country. Been pretty bent out of shape about not being able to get help because people make more laying around than working. Having to do a lot more by myself than I like.
> 
> Ralph


Yeah, a lot of folks have been adversely affected by the couch money from the feds. You cannot find help here either and when you do if the wind blows from the wrong direction they will up and quit. Glad to see you around Ralph.

Regards, Mike


----------

